# shaving soap recipe



## earthygirl (Nov 28, 2007)

Base Oils:  for a 4lb batch CP soap

Olive                                  19.20          oz
Palm                                   16.00          oz
Coconut                              16.00          oz
Sunflower                             9.60           oz
Castor                                 3.20           oz
3.1 ounces of total EO's added at light trace
5% lye discount and 0% water discount

added 2tsp per pound of oil of the aussie clays.  just waited til it came to light trace, added my EO's then dipped out about a cup or so of raw soap for each color then layered the colors between each pour.  then swirled in the mold with a chop stick and small spatula


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 28, 2007)

Does it have good "slip" earthygirl?  I know some use Kaolin Clay for slip.

Paul....  :wink:


----------

